# When will my cat have her kittens ?



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

She got mated on the 29th of July and not been in heat since so I know she's definetely pregnant I just wondered when she'll have her kittens .

She looks like she swallowed a football, her nipples are massive, all she's done is sleep nearly all day and night, hardly eating much.

I just wondered when I can expect the pitter patter of tiny paws :lol:.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Whoa ......

Now please tell me this is NOT the same girl who's kittens have died at 5/6 weeks old.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Within the next few days I would think 
What breed is she?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So she's 59 days using my crap maths 
I believe on average a pregnancy lasts approx. 65 days - so perhaps about a week to go. What breed is she?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Whoa ......
> 
> Now please tell me this is NOT the same girl who's kittens have died at 5/6 weeks old.


i wondered the same


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Whoa ......
> 
> Now please tell me this is NOT the same girl who's kittens have died at 5/6 weeks old.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Due 2nd October, think that me done.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Didn't your kittens die of a virus? Are you aware that some viruses can live in your surroundings for a very long time?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ah OK understand now...
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rainbow-bridge/380251-my-kittens-who-died.html

"They wanted to charge me £60-£70 to find out what the virus was but they still couldn't save them so I said it's not worth paying it then"

Such little money to find the cause, but you didn't, then continued to breed???


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dates don't add up to be the same girl.

If I was you, I would get some Virkon tablets online, and use this to try and eliminate any virus before these kittens are born.

One tablet makes up 500ml, this only lasts for 7 days.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Forget that, the dates do add up ...

Had kittens 30th June, mated 29th July .....

I strongly suggest you do stay on the forum for advise, especially after all the sadness you have been through.

Is this the same girl?

If so, we can help you but you will need to be honest with any symptoms and hopefully the sadness can be prevented this time.


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Whoa ......
> 
> Now please tell me this is NOT the same girl who's kittens have died at 5/6 weeks old.


Hi again Catcoonz

Yes I am the same woman whos kittens died at 5/6 weeks old but after these kittens are weaned she'll be straight to the vets to be spayed .

I'm so thankful to you and everyone else on here your all so kind and very helpful, as soon as I notice anything wrong with these kittens i'll be straight back on here for advice not my vet who doesn't know the difference between a virus and anaemia lol.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is this the same cat?

Sorry to ask questions but it is best we know all of the things that went wrong so we can help you prevent this happening again.


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Whoa ......
> 
> Now please tell me this is NOT the same girl who's kittens have died at 5/6 weeks old.


Hi again Catcoonz

Yes I am the same woman whos kittens died at 5/6 weeks old but after these kittens are weaned she'll be straight to the vets to be spayed 

Thanks so much as well for your kind words at this very sad time in my life  as soon as these kittens are born i'll be watching them like a hawk :laugh:. If I notice anything wrong with them i'll be straight back on here don't you worry.

I'm not going to take them back to my vet who don't know the difference between a virus and anaemia lol :rolleyes5:.


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Whoa ......
> 
> Now please tell me this is NOT the same girl who's kittens have died at 5/6 weeks old.


Hi again Catcoonz

Yes I am the same woman whos kittens died at 5/6 weeks old but after these kittens are weaned she'll be straight to the vets to be spayed 

Thanks so much as well for your kind words at this very sad time in my life  as soon as these kittens are born i'll be watching them like a hawk :laugh:. If I notice anything wrong with them i'll be straight back on here don't you worry.

I'm not going to take them back to my vet who don't know the difference between a virus and anaemia lol :rolleyes5:.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Isn't breeding her agan so soon after loosing kittens, without finding out what was wrong the last time a little irresponsible? Your 'lol' doesn't really sound appropriate given the circumstances


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am also worried about this pregnancy, back to back litters on a healthy queen is cause for concern but with the added virus its just so much worse.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

And an unknown virus at that - just to save a few quid


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Within the next few days I would think
> What breed is she?


Hi Lymorelynn

She's just a moggy not any particular breed =)


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Is this the same cat?
> 
> Sorry to ask questions but it is best we know all of the things that went wrong so we can help you prevent this happening again.


That's alright Catcoonz yes it is the same cat. I'm going to be watching her next litter of kittens like a Hawk as soon as they're born now so I know if somethings wrong quicker this time. So I can hopefully pick up on any symptoms quicker this time if they have anything wrong with them .

I did watch her last litter of kittens but obviously not good enough .

.


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Isn't breeding her agan so soon after loosing kittens, without finding out what was wrong the last time a little irresponsible? Your 'lol' doesn't really sound appropriate given the circumstances


Hi Moggie14 your right it wasn't fair to get her pregnant again without really knowing what killed her last litter and the lol was me just being ignorant to my poor cat losing her litter and her kittens suffering =(.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Am sorry but how stupid can you be, not only for letting your mogg get pregnant again after a very short time but also not testing to see what virus it is 

You can bet your bottom dollar that mum is carrying the virus only for it to happen again ... Plus what else has she picked up from mating with Tom, Dick or Harry 

Outraged :yikes:


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Silver77 said:


> I'm so thankful to you and everyone else on here your all so kind and very helpful, as soon as I notice anything wrong with these kittens i'll be straight back on here for advice not my vet who doesn't know the difference between a virus and anaemia lol.


Whoa...

While there is a wealth of knowledge on this forum, the internet is no substitute for veterinary care. If you have any problems you MUST go to the vet. If you are not happy with your current vet, visit another.

As for not knowing the difference between a virus and anaemia, the two things are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I hope whatever the problem was last time is not repeated for everyone's sake


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

This is why I don't like people giving out health advice on forums. It's one thing saying, XYZ could be a possibility, or, have your vet consider XYZ, but sayind, these kittens have XYZ is always quite dangerous. A forum is no substitute for vet care. Sure, it can augment it in terms of giving ideas to the owner and subsequently the vet, but that's about as far as it goes.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm shocked at this thread
in my rescue i've ended up being the one picking up the pieces and crying myself to sleep when people allow this sort of thing to happen
Flossy, baby Faith and her siblings, Macey and her kitten - all died becaue someone didn't put their cat first and get her spayed!!!!
Flossy overbred, Macey caught FeLV from an infected tom cat - we went to hell and back over these cats and kittens. Sorry but if your cat is infected no matter how much you 'watch' the kittens you probably won't save them. I pray they do survive but depending on what is wrong the chances are slim :crying:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This is so sad  Poor, poor girl


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am in total agreement with CatsGalore. At the shelter I help to run we also have to deal with unspayed cats we rescue having been allowed to have one litter after another, their kittens being unhealthy (for whatever reason) and not surviving. It is heartbreaking and makes me angry at the irresponsible behaviour of the owners who allow it.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Silver77 said:


> Hi Moggie14 your right it wasn't fair to get her pregnant again without really knowing what killed her last litter and the lol was me just being ignorant to my poor cat losing her litter and her kittens suffering =(.


I'm shocked  Why are you are repeatedly mating your moggie cat that has a virus that could kill her or kittens or both - what on earth are you thinking??? :mad5:
Please get your female spayed as soon as the the vet will allow after the kittens are born.
I have never heard of anyone so irresponsible in my whole life. Seriously.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Silver77 said:


> Hi Lymorelynn
> 
> She's just a moggy not any particular breed =)


Just a moggie ? so that makes it ok 
this girl will be carrying the virus so the same thing will happen again
and since you have no idea what the virus is the poor girl will
have to go through the same thing again :mad5::mad5:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, I agree, blxxdy irresponsible but this cat is having kittens now with or without support from the forum.

Isn't it better to offer advise and support rather than sit back and say nothing.

Sorry, but I refuse to sit back and let another litter die when my advise may save their lives.

Yes, of course, a vet is always needed, but come on, there are enough experienced breeders here to offer advise on anything that may help this cat and her kittens.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

If the kittens in this next litter develop anaemia, they will need to see a vet for blood tests. Unfortunately we are all limited on what we can offer over the internet without a diagnosis.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No disrespect but surely a vet would know how to treat anaemia.

I have dealt with anaemia before, my vet didn't need to take any bloods and he got my kittens back to full health within 5 days.

I am not giving veterinary advise on here but it does upset me that sometimes this forum just lectures and doesn't offer any support.

What happened to the forum where, yes, we said, OP your an idiot, but then we still supported.

OP, get yourself a good vet.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> No disrespect but surely a vet would know how to treat anaemia.
> 
> I have dealt with anaemia before, my vet didn't need to take any bloods and he got my kittens back to full health within 5 days.
> 
> ...


But anaemia is not a disease, it's a symptom like vomiting or sneezing. There's a myriad of causes of anaemia in cats and kittens - fleas, FIA, FIP, FeLV/FIV, liver disease, coagulopathy, reduced LPL activity, internal parasites etc.

Sure, you can pick up some clues and sometimes even make a diagnosis on the basis of physical exam, but vets don't have X-ray vision and sometimes further tests are needed. In this case, the vet was unable to do any tests because of limited funds on the part of the owner.

Was this anaemia regenerative or non-regenerative? Because that makes a big difference to the possible diagnoses, and it is simply impossible to tell without a blood smear +/- haematology.

I hope these kittens will be okay - but if they develop anaemia like the previous litter there will be nothing I can do other than advise: get to a vet ASAP.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I didn't realise the previous kittens had already been diagnosed with anaemia, I'm guessing this is where the comments come from, I thought it was a virus 
If anaemia is virus related then I guess treatments can vary. As any other responsible owner would do the OP should seek a vets advice with regards to her own situation.
I wish I could help but in this sort of situation all we could do is speculate :sad:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My rescue kitten case was anaemia, sadly we didn't have time to get bloods done, that was the vet who said this, so instead we treated, wont post what with as I don't want to give any veterinary medical names in case the op thinks that is what is needed.

We gave an antibiotic to treat blood parasites, of course, we wasn't sure at the time if this was the correct course to take but with limited time it was the only action to take at the time and it worked.

I am not looking for an argument on this thread, I am just very annoyed that these poor kittens died for the sake of £70, no kitten should die like this.

What also annoys me is that £70 that was not spent on these kittens but £70 can go towards feeding another litter which is due.

I will be perfectly honest and say I don think these kittens stand a chance and I hope to be proved wrong.

These type of threads just get me so mad and I wasn't taking it out on anybody intentionally.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> Yes, I agree, blxxdy irresponsible but this cat is having kittens now with or without support from the forum.
> 
> Isn't it better to offer advise and support rather than sit back and say nothing.
> 
> ...


I'm not sitting back and saying nothing What else can be advised with what we know about the virus ?

my advice is tell your vet when the kittens are born ,
and ask if he has any advice

keep a very close eye on the queen and her kittens

and the first sign of any problem go to your vet .
From what the owner has said she realises how irresponsible she has been
and she will watch the kittens carefully for any signs of illness.

I just pray all go's well for this poor queen and her kittens.


----------



## MightyMouse88 (Aug 20, 2014)

These threads are so predictable they may as well be copied and pasted to same everyone time and energy.

Starts with a cat owner looking for advice.

Then it's in for the questions to ascertain for certain a ) it's a Moggie! B) if there is any 'bad' history of the poster c) feining niceties to ask more questions inbetween the knives being thrown.

The only variant is how many members pull out the knives immediately verses how many insist on "tell us the truth so we can help you" and "we only want the best for the kittens sake" before blasting the poster. There are very very few who seem to genuinely want to help. Vast majority love to dive on in to add their two cents and most would happily say those things on an anonymous forum but I doubt they wouod to the persons face.

Inevitably the OP runs for the hills.

Then members lament how they won't know what happened to the poor said cat and her kittens. Then the fighting turns on in itself with members arguing with those that chased the OP away and those insisting they wanted to help



OP -honestly, find another forum to ask and get support from. 

Or perhaps PM the one or two rare members who might post and be genuine.

Alternatively, for or advice as to how to help your kittens - seek vet advice and / or read back the many many many many threads in posted by previous owners on here in your situation. You'll have to go through pages of judgment and insults but at least they won't be aimed at YOU.


Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Silver77 .... I am off your thread now but happy to help your cat.

When you get to 26 posts you can message me.

I hope your cat and her kittens will be ok.

I have helped many times with accidental litters and yes, although I do stand by you being irresponsible with allowing your girl to become pregnant soon after what has happened, this will not stop me wanting to help.

You know where I am if you need me.

Good Luck.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> <snip>
> Yes, of course, a vet is always needed, but come on, there are enough experienced breeders here to offer advise on anything that may help this cat and her kittens.


We have no idea what the cause of the previous litter dying was. We have no idea of the mother's FeLV / FIV status, or her general state of health. So, the only advice I think we can give is:

Worm her now ideally with Milbemax from the vet which is safe during pregnancy, or with Panacur which is available over the internet, is also safe during pregnancy, but doesn't cover tapeworms.
Worm her and the kittens with Panacur at 3 & 6 weeks
Make sure the home is flea-free. If the mother has fleas they need treating, and so does the whole house. Don't use Bob Martins, Frontline is becoming ineffective in some areas.
Keep a very close eye on the kittens, weigh them every week to make sure they are continuing to gain weight. I suspect the kittens that died stopped losing weight some time before the obvious symptoms set in.
Consult your vet as soon as there is any evidence of illness in the kittens.
Regardless of the outcome with this litter, get her spayed as soon as your vet will and keep her in until then so she doesn't become pregnant yet again.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

The only decent advise that can be given here is get a vet - if you're not happy with a previous vet, get another. Everyone can argue and say that very few want to help but the truth is, how the hell are we supposed to help!!! A vet has to be the one to help. As for people jumping on the OP try having to save the poor cats and kittens that end up in this way - you will soon see why emotions run high
My heart has been shattered so many times because of this sort of thing. This is exactly why i don't come on here that often anymore.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

cats galore said:


> The only decent advise that can be given here is get a vet - if you're not happy with a previous vet, get another. Everyone can argue and say that very few want to help but the truth is, how the hell are we supposed to help!!! A vet has to be the one to help. As for people jumping on the OP try having to save the poor cats and kittens that end up in this way - you will soon see why emotions run high
> My heart has been shattered so many times because of this sort of thing. This is exactly why i don't come on here that often anymore.


Aw you should come on more often!

Bagpuss says 'hi'!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> *No disrespect but surely a vet would know how to treat anaemia.*
> 
> I have dealt with anaemia before, my vet didn't need to take any bloods and he got my kittens back to full health within 5 days.
> 
> ...


But you can't always treat anaemia - if it's too far gone the poor babies don't stand a chance, their organs fail and they lose their lives. It's the underlying problem that causes the anaemia that can't always be beaten or found in time. You were lucky CC when you saved your babies as tiny kittens don't stand much chance as you know


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I guess I was lucky that I noticed the signs early enough, but yes as you say sometimes it is just too late.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> In this case, the vet was unable to do any tests because of limited funds on the part of the owner.


Surely if the OP could not afford to have tests carried out back in June then it's quite probable that she cannot afford it now either, so advising her to see a vet if it becomes necessary is pointless really. People can offer advice but at the end of the day, should something go wrong, the only advice anyone on here will be able to give is to take them to a vet. It's a catch 22 situation! Anyway, OP, in answer to your original question it's about 65 days so your kittens should be due very soon. Good luck, I hope nothing goes wrong.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

MightyMouse, whilst some of your comments may be true, others are overly harsh, and IMO, not accurate. 

I am sure most members, thinking of the strain on the poor cat would disapprove of any owner breeding back-to-back litters, whether the cat is a pedigree or a moggy. I don't see anything wrong with saying this politely but firmly to the OP. We need to remember it is not just the OP we are addressing on this forum, but anyone else who happens along in the future with the same problem, and finds this thread through the search facility. 

As a responsible animal-loving forum we have a duty to educate (kindly) as well as to help and support. At least that is how I see it. If we say nothing, then to my mind it would appear we were condoning what I regard as unacceptable treatment of a cat. 

I would also like to affirm that anything I say on these forums to a poster, I would most definitely say to them face-to-face. In fact if I were actually face-to-face with the person I would be less restrained and more outspoken than I am on the forums. Why? Because if you are face to face it is easier to gauge the person's reaction and adapt one's response accordingly. 

Personally I think there is plenty of really excellent support to be had on these forums, for anyone who wants it, and who is genuinely prepared to listen, not just shoot down in flames all suggestions. (this does not apply to the this OP). But as to whether the support from other members is forthcoming it so often depends on the attitude of the OP themselves throughout their thread. 

If a new member posts in a manner that suggests they are not taking the cat's situation very seriously, and they also add inappropriate "LOLs" in their text, then understandably it can wind up some people and as a result they may give the OP short shrift. In an ideal world this would not happen, and everyone who responded would do so with grace, patience, and good humour. That is certainly a world I would be happy to live in, but of course in reality we are not in such a world yet. 

Whilst I agree with you there have been many sad cases (too many) where the OP has been driven away by angry, critical, judgmental responses to their request for help/advice, I can also recall many threads where the OP has had a very good response and criticism has been mild and restrained, even though harsher criticism was sometimes merited. As I said, so much often depends on the attitude of the OP in the first place. 

So I would say to this OP, by all means get yourself a good vet, as others have advised. But don't leave this forum and look elsewhere for moral support. This forum is one of the best for having many wise, experienced members, including knowledgeable breeders, who are very willing to share their knowledge, and give whatever emotional and practical support they can. 

When I look back at some of the very sad and difficult cases we have had on these forums in the past 4 years and recall the unselfish and generous support that has been devoted to members with cats in trouble, I honestly find it truly heartening. Whether help has been given as advice, sympathy, empathy, encouragement, sharing the person's pain, or on occasions even financial support with vets bills, the responses have been astonishing and really have restored my faith in the basic decency of most human beings. 

So Mighty Mouse I must disagree with you there are only "one or two members who might post and be genuine". My experience is that there are many wonderful members of this forum who are happy to do their utmost to help a member in trouble. If this were not the case I would have long since "run for the hills" myself, I really do assure you.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree with everything chillminx has said ^^

Mighty Mouse only joined a few weeks ago and therefore probably has no idea about previous threads where endless help and support (emotional and financial) has been given by forum members to those in need.

If I'm completely honest the reason this thread has annoyed me so much is that the OP posted in Rainbow Bridge about the kittens that died in July *on the same day* as laughingly posting about the poor Mum's due date here on the breeding forum.
Bad taste and completely inappropriate and has given me a very negative view of OP (rightly or wrongly) - I can't help that


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

MightyMouse88 said:


> These threads are so predictable they may as well be copied and pasted to same everyone time and energy.
> 
> Starts with a cat owner looking for advice.
> 
> ...


You forgot to add:

"Then, right at the end of the thread, in comes the Unsung Hero, on a white horse, to chastise the Chastisers!"


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

chillminx said:


> MightyMouse, whilst some of your comments may be true, others are overly harsh, and IMO, not accurate.
> 
> I am sure most members, thinking of the strain on the poor cat would disapprove of any owner breeding back-to-back litters, whether the cat is a pedigree or a moggy. I don't see anything wrong with saying this politely but firmly to the OP. We need to remember it is not just the OP we are addressing on this forum, but anyone else who happens along in the future with the same problem, and finds this thread through the search facility.
> 
> ...


This really.

I think a lot more members are much better behaved on here towards these type of threads than say a year ago. Most will remember what those threads were like and how some members did genuinely chase OPs away and then blame the OP even further and dismiss their actions which played a keep part in how the threads ended up. There was a lot of bitchiness, spitefulness and other things going on behind closed doors. With a lot of people and the genuine people who wanted to help, well their support was washed away by a tidal of argumentative posts.

We just don't see that anymore and I think it is has been so much more peaceful in this section than I have ever seen. Mind you, I don't vention into the breeding section very often but have found it has been so quiet this past year which is great.

Also, I don't think MM was saying that nobody should be educating at all.

In fact most are all for education and support.

I wouldn't expect anyone to be like 'Oh, you poor thing, let's see what we can do for you'

But there is never any harm in someone saying what needs to be said without coming across mighty rude and then getting to the important part (Catcoonz a good example really)

My experience was good in terms of support and education. There were some damn right rude unpleasant people who should have never been allowed to comment on the threads but I do agree with you that people are much more civilised on these threads now and are able to say the truth without becoming damn right rude but are still around to offer some support instead of poking with pitchfork and then disappearing.

I think this thread has been absolutely fine really.

Definitely emotions run high when it is kittens involved and things can get heated. I get that truly but if it becomes too heated and arguments gets caused it really does not achieve anything. Only the OP reads everything, thinks bugger getting hit by bullets anymore whilst thinking there will be no support but backlash so logs off.

And nothing has been achieved. The OP disappears and the thread gets closed.

I personally applaud someone like CC to be honest. Who has always managed to grit her teeth when supporting those who come on here for help, whilst being able to maturely educate and give a good telling off without scaring them away.

If the person stays, good on them.

If they don't, nothing can be done about that.

Basically CM, I agree with you.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> Surely if the OP could not afford to have tests carried out back in June then it's quite probable that she cannot afford it now either, so advising her to see a vet if it becomes necessary is pointless really. People can offer advice but at the end of the day, should something go wrong, the only advice anyone on here will be able to give is to take them to a vet. It's a catch 22 situation! Anyway, OP, in answer to your original question it's about 65 days so your kittens should be due very soon. Good luck, I hope nothing goes wrong.


But there are vets and charities that will treat you for little/free if you can't afford proper vet treatment.

At the end of the day there is absolutely no excuse to not get your animals, who in your care, looked at by a vet. The lack of funds excuse is BS in my opinion.

Can only echo what others have said, good luck OP but you really need to rethink you priorities when owning a pet, you should have got your girl spayed after her first pregnancy.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jellypi3 said:


> But there are vets and charities that will treat you for little/free if you can't afford proper vet treatment.
> 
> At the end of the day there is absolutely no excuse to not get your animals, who in your care, looked at by a vet. The lack of funds excuse is BS in my opinion.
> 
> Can only echo what others have said, good luck OP but you really need to rethink you priorities when owning a pet, you should have got your girl spayed after her first pregnancy.


By a large you need to be on benefits to get free or low cost treatment and plenty of people are pretty hard-up without qualifying.

I happen to think she should have had her cat spayed before she got pregnant with the first litter.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> By a large you need to be on benefits to get free or low cost treatment and plenty of people are pretty hard-up without qualifying.
> 
> I happen to think she should have had her cat spayed before she got pregnant with the first litter.


Yeah i agree the cat should have been spayed before any of this  But I know there are some organisations that help out those on low in-comes without being on benefits.

But regardless, I don't think you should take on a pet without being capable of paying bills for it.


----------

